# Transfering to medics



## themaskeduser (9 Jul 2004)

i'm currently in another unit right now, but i've really wanted to become a med
so basically as of now, i'm trying to find out some info on entering the 25 med coy
any medics or any pers from the coy that could help me out?

i remember that i need to have a valid g2, fa, cpr, and possibly bts (in which i have, correct me if i'm wrong)
but i'm not sure how the whole transferring process works eg; getting a good chance of placement in the med coy 
eg; what i should say for entrance and exit interview with the co's, papers i should/shouldn't sign etc...

could anybody give a fellow buddy some help here?

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Armymedic (9 Jul 2004)

How about taking a leap and join the regular force as a Med Tech instead?


----------



## themaskeduser (9 Jul 2004)

one of the reasons why i'm transferring is a result of the fact that i'm still doing university
to make a long story short, i was given an ultimatum, and now i'm being released as a result of 
not being able to attend my moc (let's just say if i chose the moc, i'd end up spending another $4k trying to make up for school )

i'm still in university and i can't make a leap towards reg force yet

but i was wondering what procedures and what tips would help me in getting transfered into the meds


----------



## Fraser.g (10 Jul 2004)

First of all you have be qualified in your trade now or have been in the reserve for a set period of time before you  can VOT (Voluntary Occupational Transfer). I am unsure of the length you have to be in your first trade before you can change.
Second of all you have to draft a memo up your chain of command requesting a VOT and transfer to another trade/unit.
3rd the loosing unit initiates the paperwork to transfer you. Basically they send a message asking if they have space for you and if they want you. If they say yes then off you go. 
4th Don't worry about the SFA and CPR courses. You already have them at least that is what it states in CFAOs You were taught in basic or at least your unit has the responsibility to train you up. If you want the exact reference number send me a PM and I will get it to you.
5th You have to decide why you want to be a medic, Have it clear in your mind before you go into the interview by the new CO or their designate.
6th you have to be prepared to study. the field of medicine is constantly changing and you have to stay on top of it. Your new unit will let you know what you are responsible for.

Good Luck and I hope this helps


----------



## bossi (10 Jul 2004)

themaskeduser said:
			
		

> one of the reasons why i'm transferring is a result of the fact that i'm still doing university
> to make a long story short, i was given an ultimatum, and now i'm being released as a result of
> not being able to attend my moc (let's just say if i chose the moc, i'd end up spending another $4k trying to make up for school )



Um, I don't mean to be cruel or unsympathetic when I say this, but ...
Why do you think it will be different when you're a medic?
I've just heard some horror stories - one was about somebody who's a civvie paramedic, and actually went overseas as a paramedic (civvie contractor) with the US Army.  However, he's having a heck of a time getting his medic courses (and thus, I'm not so sure your ability to become MOC qualified will improve with the medics vice with sigs).
However, this is just an "off the cuff" comment - if you've already researched this in depth, and if you're certain that you'll have better access to MOC courses, then good luck.

Being a medic is much, much, much more demanding than many MOCs, and the medics who have to keep up with dismounted infantry have to carry a lot of extra kit in addition to the responsiblity.


----------



## themaskeduser (10 Jul 2004)

well to start things off, the medics were something i really wanted to, especially with the fact i'm pursuing a career in the lines of health care (be it nursing, paraedicine, or a medical practitioner)
being a medic would give me a better understanding of what i'd need to know and want to know (it seems more practical) 

i was given an ultimatum by the CO that i either do my 3's or i be released from my unit, i wasn't really given much of an option
well to be honest, the summer school course i'm doing is physics which is a mandatory prerequesite for any of the health care graduate programs, but without the course i would have to spend another year in university trying to make up for it (courses get pushed back a year since physics is a prerequisite for many courses in the undertraduate studies) as a result i chose school, and now i am to be released as of next week which isn't what i relaly want after all i still want to be a member of the forces


----------



## themaskeduser (12 Jul 2004)

armymedic  could you send the course serial number for the first aid that was done in the BRT course?
thanks


----------



## Fraser.g (13 Jul 2004)

There used to be CFAO 9-5 which stated that every member must be qualified standard first aid and CPR-C within three years of joining and then maintain it through their career. I looked today and it has been canceled.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-05_e.asp


Does anyone know how to get in touch with the Special Center in Borden? If anyone knows of new standards in regards to First Aid Qualifications it would be them.


----------



## themaskeduser (17 Jul 2004)

okay new situation:
situation has improved, my old unit is willing enough to send up a memo of unit transfer to the 25 fld amb
and i've managed to get in contact with 25

all i have to do is play the waiting game

thanks a lot for the help guys


----------



## themaskeduser (10 Mar 2005)

k thanks for the posts, it's been a while but it's been a while since i've had my hands on a machine

Dec 22rd 2004
i did my PSO interview. Got the recommendation. 

Jan 15 2005
my old unit recieved the PSO recommendation. They actioned it to NDHQ asap

Jan 17 2005
Paperwork sent to NDHQ

only problem i have now is the waiting period, it's now march, and no reply from ndhq. My old unit hasn't heard anything yet. I was instructed from the chief clerk to go to the meds and see if i could bring a copy of the Transfer paperwork to them. 2 weeks ago i did so, and was told that i have a good chance to do trades course this summer.

Feb 23 2005
brough paperwork down to meds chief clerk. they actioned it

March 10 2005
meds waiting for info. they've faxed it today. called up the sigs. sigs haven't heard anything. instructed to call next week.

i've pretty much done what i can in terms of calling them up. it's just the waiting game for now. i really need to do the trades course this summer. the meds have started their nominations this week for summer training.

Current status: nobody has heard from HQ yet. i wonder what's taking so long
anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## themaskeduser (10 Mar 2005)

well the officer asked me a set of questions
regarding roles of leadership, initiative, including why i would want to join the meds, but all these were questions based on the fact that i had completed a set of pso interview questions prior to the interview. (these questionnaires were supplied by my old unit). the questions
included topics such as things in my previous experience in the reserves. aside from questions that relate to the military, i was asked about school and the courses that would relate to my interest in the medics. by the end of the interview, i was told that i was approved for a recommendation and all i had to do next was wait


----------



## themaskeduser (17 Mar 2005)

in terms of the meds, 
when are the training periods for summer?
would it operate like bmq/sq in which there are around 3 training dates to choose from?


----------



## Cansky (17 Mar 2005)

Are you refering to res or reg?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Mar 2005)

Merged similar messages from themaskeduser so that the details are all located in a single spot.


----------



## Cansky (17 Mar 2005)

CFAO 9-2 is no longer in existance it is now a DOAD  and basically says the same thing as the CFAO.  If you wish to have some info from let me know and I'll fwd it on to you RN.  But yes all members of the CF are to be current in first aid and cpr.


----------



## figure_11 (22 Mar 2005)

themaskeduser,

Assuming you're in the PRes, I did the exact same thing and surprisingly, I'm in the same situation as you are. Doing my undergrad in Health Sciences, I always wanted to be a medic (but went Infantry instead because medic was closed). I tossed a memo up the chain a couple months ago and I've been transferred as of last week. I was given 4 course dates to choose from for the summer (each 5 weeks in duration)... If you'd like the details, send me a message.


----------



## HCA (26 Mar 2005)

Just to let you know. Unless you have a medical background, (paramedical, nursing or MD) or are enrolled in these fields, the reserve med trade is effectively closed for VOT or new enrollment as of 1 Jan 2005. The delay may be because of this new policy.

Good Luck


----------



## DanielleAnne (3 Apr 2005)

okay here is my question. is it possible to start as a NCM (medic) and then switch to be an officer (Nursing) if so, is it difficult? any good advice?  ???


----------



## Fraser.g (3 Apr 2005)

The short answer is yes you can. 
It is easier if you are enrolled in nursing school you can join as a medic and then remuster once you have your degree. This is probably the best route for you to take. Once you are an RN then if you choose to stay in the medical reserve you must become a nursing officer. This is because of liability issues around your licence and scope of practice.

If you have any questions please feel free to PM me.

GF


----------



## DanielleAnne (3 Apr 2005)

I am wanting to join as reg not reserve


----------



## themaskeduser (5 Apr 2005)

that's what i also plan on doing once i'm done with school : )
oh btw, again on the training schedule when and how long is it? for reserves?
i've been told it's around 5 weeks
if that's the case i got 4 months of summer and i wouldn't mind doing a 3's and then a 5's
that would be quite awesome!


----------



## Vigilant (16 Jun 2005)

Hi there, I just stumbled across this thread. I'm a member of 25 Fld Amb, and I'd like to help answer as many questions as possible if you're stiill around. Our unit has stood down for the summer, so hopefully you're nominated for your QL3 already.


----------

